# Ipe for End-Grain Cutting Board?



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

This question has been touched on as a footnote in other forums, but I couldn't find anything of a general consensus. I've seen it used in cutting boards, but that doesn't necessarily make it safe. Any indisputable evidence as to why it shouldn't be used for this purpose?


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

The dust and oils are toxic and allergenic. You could probably get away with it if it's properly sealed and taken care of, but is it really worth it?


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

I made this one 10 years ago and no one has gotten the least bit ill. The only finish on it is mineral oil.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I've made a lot of Ipe cutting boards, but I only give them away to people that I don't like.
Seriously, the pesticides and other poisons in the foods that you cut are worse than any problems from an ipe cutting board.


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll probably keep the first one for a bit before I start making them for others.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Almost all the chemicals in the heartwood of Ipe (Tebebuia or Pua d' Arco) are Quinonoids, which are derivatives of aromatic compounds and don't really bond well with anything in our bodies, so by themselves are not toxic, but makes the wood have a very distinct smell from the oils …. and they can be altered to make some medicines. The wood dust on the other hand is horrible for you to breath, even though it smells great. Alas… finishing for food.. I have no idea.


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks EP. It's seems reasonable that the dust would be the greatest threat, considering the vastly increased surface area of the wood in this form as well as its contact with sensitive lung tissue.


----------

